# NetGear WGR614 range? Please advise!



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the wireless networking world. My girlfriend's dad bought a NetGear WGR614 wireless router and wants me to install a wireless NIC in her PC. The only reason why I haven't installed one yet is because my girlfriend's PC is about 70 feet away from the router, plus there are several walls between. Is there a PCI wirless NIC that will pick up the signal at this distance? Any recommendations? Her dad won't let me hard-wire the network.

I'm unsure about this because I installed a wireless network at my house, but all my PCs on the network are about 10 - 20 feet away from the router. Never had this great of a distance before...

Any help is VERY appreciated.


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

TBH I don't think there is a clear answer, no one will be able to tell you for sure, the distance is one thing, but all those walls will certainly be a hit and miss affair, it's possible you may need to get an extension (booster kind of thing) that goes in-between the 2 PC's, you may even need a couple if the walls play you up, but my best advice is to buy the highest power one you can, I think it's the RangeMax mimo ones ATM, you will simply have to tell him if he refuses to have it wired in, he may have to spend a fair bit more than he was hoping for dependant on these walls, you may get lucky and not need any other stuff, but you need to be aware it may require more than just the card to achieve this, but it will be an experiment, get the card and see how you go, move the PC nearer to the main one until you get a signal assuming you don't straight away, then you will get an idea about how many boosters you will need (if any), just let him know what he may be in for incase it sways him to go cable instead, but definitely get the top of the range for power\distance to maximise your chance of success, hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Need2BAGeek (Nov 24, 2005)

Yes, that helps a lot! Thanks very much. I will let him know about the boosters and see if he decided to go wired. But if he still insists on wireless, it will be one big experiment for me. 

Thanks again! I really appreciate it!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try something like one of these Hi-Gain™ WiFi Range Extending Antennas if you have problems. For only one wireless station, I'd pick one of the directional ones.

If you still have issues, then it may be time to use something like this [HSB2] Hi-Gain WiFi Signal Booster.

I'm pretty sure the combination should get you the range you need.


----------

